# Kandle or e-luminator 2?



## LuckyKelleyK (Dec 13, 2009)

So, after having my M-Edge go-jacket for over a week, I just discovered that the new ones are actually compatible with the e-luminator 2. Now I am not sure which light to get. I was hoping that maybe someone out there might have both, and let me know which one is better. With the 20% off the e-luminator is just about 6 dollars cheaper, so that's not much of a difference. Also, if anyone has either light in new condition that they want to sell, that would work too! Thanks!


----------



## Phil75070 (Dec 30, 2009)

We had the "old" Go cover that was not compatible with the e-Luminator light so we recently ordered the Platform cover. After seeing your post about the Go now being compatible I checked it out. It seems all they did was add the pocket to slip the light into. Unfortunately, you can't "store" the light inside the cover like you can with some of the other covers, a convenience I happen to really like.


----------



## LuckyKelleyK (Dec 13, 2009)

Phil75070 said:


> We had the "old" Go cover that was not compatible with the e-Luminator light so we recently ordered the Platform cover. After seeing your post about the Go now being compatible I checked it out. It seems all they did was add the pocket to slip the light into. Unfortunately, you can't "store" the light inside the cover like you can with some of the other covers, a convenience I happen to really like.


I saw that, but I don't really mind. I don't anticipate needing to use a light very often, but I am clearly still laboring over my decision


----------



## LuckyKelleyK (Dec 13, 2009)

Hmmm... I just considered the idea that it is VERY possible that I might be buying another m-edge case in the near future, so maybe I should go with the eluminator.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I have an eluminator and I absolutely love it.  I have a Medge Platform and the light stores along the side.  
Lately the M-edge has stayed on my nightstand to use in the evening when I read in bed.  And during the 
day I've been using a Javoedge sleeve to carry my K in.  At first I tried reading in bed with no cover, but 
I did not like it.  The Platform withg the light is just too nice.  I personally would love to have one in purple
but really can't justify a second one just because I want a different color.  
Good luck with your choice.


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

I also have a  and  and I LOVE the combination. It's so convenient having the light there in case I need it, but not IN the way in case I don't. I can just grab my entire set up in one time and be ready for any reading situation. The screen is lit evenly when the light is positioned properly, with no noticeable glare. The battery life is wonderful... just one AAA lasts a long time. Now that I have a great reading light, I am reading more in bed.

That being said, I am falling in love with the Oberons... and I'm hoping that my M-Edge e-Luminator2 will work with those by sticking it behind the Kindle while it's in the cover. I'm thinking maybe I can wrap the flat flap of the light with some of that  and that will keep the light from slipping.

But if that doesn't work out, I will probably get a . I like the low profile and its compactness and ease of storage.

Good luck with your choice!


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

Hmm... I have to check out my Go cover. I don't think there's anywhere for the e-Luminator on mine, and I just got it around the end of January.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

I have both the Kandle and the e-luminator 2 light; I LOVE the e-luminator 2, I use it with my M-Edge Prodigy cover; 
it doesn't work well if you're not using an m-edge (unless you know something I don't).

I bought the Kandle for use with my Oberon cover, and I loved it (the compact design, it's very light, it can't turn on accidentally)
UNTIL I had to use it in a dark room; the light just doesn't cover a large enough area; I found that no matter how I positioned it (side, top) I had to keep changing the position to get it to illuminate the entire screen; it was very frustrating for me.

So now with my Oberon, I ended up switching to my Mighty Bright light; much better lighting; the major drawback to the Mighty Bright for me is that when I travel with it, I end up having to take the batteries out, or it gets turned on inadvertently.

So in a nutshell:
e-luminator 2 for any m-edge product;
Mighty Bright for use with the other covers.
I hope this helps you; 
(I think there are a lot of people who really do like the Kandle, I just was disappointed with it)


----------



## TogTogTogTog (Feb 4, 2010)

Okay first and foremost...
If you have an Oberon cover you can just slip the light in the back sleeve with the hard plastic case that sits behind the kindle anyway. So its not a problem with those cases. Also... for those wondering about other ways to use the E-Luminator 2. mos over at Mobileread had a very good idea which you can see at exactly *3 minutes* and onwards. Basically she just attached a plastic sleeve to the back of her nook to facilitate the plastic 'board' on the E-luminator.





Reference:
http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=72451


----------



## Brian8205 (Feb 1, 2010)

I have a Latitude M-Edge Jacket like this:









I ordered 2 e-Luminators for my wife and I and I will be sending one back. The reason is my wife's Icon M-Edge Jacket has a pocket under the Kindle which allows it to stay attached and just folded down to the side of the Kindle. My Latitude jacket's pocket is on the back on the outside. Because of that, the cover won't fold around under the Kindle. It has to stay unfolded out like a book, so I am sending it back and have ordered a Kandle. Kind of a bad design of the location of the pocket, in my opinion.

Anyway, just my two cents....


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

ayuryogini, not trying to talk you into anything, but have you tried putting new batteries in your Kandle?  I've heard where that's helped others who thought the same as you.  I really like my Kandle.  : )


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I received my Kandle on Wed. and have used it several times in a dark room and I really like it. I see where others are saying that the bottom is not lit as well, but it's well enough lit to read. It also doesn't create a glare on the screen either. I really like my kandle also.


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

Once the Kandle started shipping directly from Amazon and was available for Prime free shipping, I ordered one.  I do really like the Kandle...  my e-luminator2 light is a tiny bit better at illuminating the whole screen, but really, only slightly better.  The whole screen is definitely VERY readable with the Kandle, even in total darkness.  I wish that the Kandle had a low and high light setting like the e-luminator.  I enjoy using the low light with fresh new batteries and the high light when the batteries start to go.  The Kandle was a little too bright when I first began to use it because I was so used to the low light setting on the e-luminator2.  

I've been doing a lot of reading today and enjoyed being able to read with my naked Kindle with the Kandle attached.  The workaround for the e-luminator2 posted above doesn't really appeal to me as I really don't want to use tape on my Kindle or my skin.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

kindlemama said:


> ayuryogini, not trying to talk you into anything, but have you tried putting new batteries in your Kandle? I've heard where that's helped others who thought the same as you. I really like my Kandle. : )


OK, I'll try that; thanks for the tip; I hadn't seen it elsewhere and I really do want to like the Kandle. Thanks.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Brian8205 said:


> I have a Latitude M-Edge Jacket
> 
> I ordered 2 e-Luminators for my wife and I and I will be sending one back. The reason is ... My Latitude jacket's pocket is on the back on the outside. Because of that, the cover won't fold around under the Kindle. It has to stay unfolded out like a book, so I am sending it back and have ordered a Kandle. Kind of a bad design of the location of the pocket, in my opinion.
> 
> Anyway, just my two cents....


I hope you didn't already return it if you liked the combo, because you can most definitely fold the cover back without hurting the light, and if you need the light, you can flip it up, then fold the cover back; the cover is even made so that you can zip it closed with the front cover folded back, to facilitate one-handed reading; I have this cover (as well as the m-Edge Prodigy and the Oberon daVinci) and this is the one I use for travel because everything is so portable and easy to use.

Here are some pics of the M-Edge Latitude jacket w/ the e-luminator light:
With the light tucked in the back pouch; it's very secure; I just slip it in my carry-on like this and it doesn't get squished or damaged.









With the light flipped up and the case zipped around it for ease of reading; the glare is from my flash; the e-luminator light isn't turned on in these pics:









Zipped for reading ease:


----------



## trixiedog (Feb 13, 2009)

I too like the e-illuminator with my M-edge Icon jacket, for ease in traveling.  I use the Kandle with my Oberon jacket at home.  
Love them both!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

kandle is awesome


----------



## lulucello (Nov 18, 2009)

I love both the E-luminator and the Kandle, but since I switched from the M-Edge Prodigy cover to my lovely Oberon, I use the Kandle.  While not as convenient as always having the light with me (as with the Prodigy case and E-luminator), I love the portability of the Kandle and just toss it in my bag.  BTW- Ozeri, the seller of the Kandle, offers exceptional customer service.  My Kandle was delivered six days earlier than promised, and Scott at Ozeri promptly answered all my emails.
Judith


----------



## Karma Kindle (Jul 27, 2009)

I have the mighty bright. had problems with it turning on all the time while I traveled -- and while it's lightweight, it's awkward. I saw a post here about the Verilux and ordered one.. it came today -- it seems slightly larger than the Kandle - but it takes AA batteries and comes with a USB cable so if you install rechargeable batteries, you can recharge them right in the unit. It provides full natural spectrum light that illuminates the screen without glare... so far, so good.

The Verilux:

http://www.amazon.com/Verilux-Natural-Spectrum-Deluxe-Travel/dp/B000F93508


----------



## cjmoose (Dec 29, 2010)

Dana said:


> That being said, I am falling in love with the Oberons... and I'm hoping that my M-Edge e-Luminator2 will work with those by sticking it behind the Kindle while it's in the cover. I'm thinking maybe I can wrap the flat flap of the light with some of that  and that will keep the light from slipping.


Did you ever try the e-Luminator2 with the Oberon cover? While I loved my Kandle, it only lasted 2 months before the clip broke (it fell 2.5 feet from bed onto hardwood floor  ). I just can't justify forking out another $30 for something that fragile. At 1.4 oz, the e-Luminator2 is the closest light in terms of weight compared to the 1.5 oz. Kandle. I'm hoping I can macguyver a way to use the e-Luminator2 with Marware's Eco-Flip case.


----------



## mayfire (Nov 11, 2010)

I say neither (if you have an Oberon)! I have an Oberon cover and bought an e-luminator. It's a very nice light, but it's really made for the M-edge jacket with its special pocket. When I tried using it with my Oberon, I liked its light quality but I just couldn't get comfortable with its position. It kept sliding down. I now have an Octovo Solis, which I love. It's compact and works great naked or in cover.


----------

